# Starting a dairy farm



## Column (Mar 9, 2013)

HelloAll,
My name is Jerry Norman and I am from Michigan's Upper Peninsula. I am an Army veteran trying to return to civilian life. My grandfather has a deer farm but he has decided to get out of the deer buisness. The deer pen is about three acres and is divided into smaller pens. There is also a large field that we plant alfalfa in. We are already set up to bail the hay for winter. I would like to begin raising nubian goats for milk production.I would like to start off small and once I have the process down maybe expand. If you could give me advice on what I would need to start the farm, how many males and females I should start with, what I need to provide the goats, vaccines, what to do with the billies, ect. I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are these white tail deer? If they are, don't put any goats near them. They carry Meningeal Worm which can be deadly to goats.

I would probably start out with a couple of females and see if you can breed to the male of the farm you buy them from. Remember that goats need a buddy so you always want to have at least 2 goats. 

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Goat Spot, and thank you for your service!

If you're going to be selling the milk, I'd start by checking out what your state's regulations are. If the milk is just for your own use, you don't have to worry so much, but as soon as you start selling it, there are all kinds of hoops to jump through. Not trying to dissuade you, but it pays to go into it with your eyes open.

Are there other dairy farms in the area that you could visit? If not for goats, then for cattle? See of you can drop by and talk to the folks working there. They'll know what the local laws are, and also useful stuff like how to find a large animal vet, and who sells good hay, and that kind of thing.

One thing I've always heard is not to buy livestock at a sales barn. It's just too easy to get sick animals. Find breeders in your area, and buy directly from them. Do some research into CAE and CL now, before you buy your goats. Learn what to look for, and always ask the seller if the goats you want have been tested. It's easier to start with a clean herd than to try to clean things up after the fact.

Sounds like you've got a wonderful set up to start with. I imagine with deer, your fences are pretty substantial. That's great, if so. Goats can be hard on fences.

You're going to love your Nubians! (But then, I may be a little biased...)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nubians provide wonderful, rich milk, but are not the highest producers. If you want a full sized breed that gives rich milk, though, Nubians or lamanchas are for you 

I agree, NO sale barn. Buy from a reputable breeder that will educate you and be there to answer questions and help you grow  that is priceless.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with all that's been said above. Goat are addicting and it's easy to want to jump in and get as many as you can. and welcome to TGS


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

All the "goat dairies" I know of around here have mixed breed goats. Nubians give good milk with high butterfat content, less volume but if you are going to make cheese/butter you will want that. If it's mostly milk you are after, then a Saanen or Alpine are high producers. Not sure where lamancha's rank in the "fat" department. 

If you can run a cultivator over that pasture and put some lime down, I'd feel better about the "snail" issue. Let's dry those little suckers up. Don't let the grass be eaten too short. Read about menengial worm. 

As a newbie goat breeder, we would suggest you start slower and get to know a few goats before you "jump in with both feet". Get 4 or 5 does and go from there. If you want milk soon, you will want to find some good yearlings. It might be smart to have 1 or 2 experienced girls, so everyone is not a "first timer", lol. Your buck is "half your herd" so don't be "cheap" with him, buy the best buck you can afford (it should "hurt" a little, lol). Find a good breeder and ask for a mentor...we love that. 

And, Thank you, for you service to our country. We believe our goats are good for our "mental health", too. Good luck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi! I agree with what has been said about meningeal worm. Find out how long it can survive in the soil and alternate hosts and maybe you can just rest the pastures for a certain number of weeks or months to let the parasites die out.
Buy goats tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johne's disease. Nubian goats can sometimes carry a genetic disorder called G6s, so if you decide to go with Nubians study up on that.
For anyone who is serious about goats, I highly, _highly, _HIGHLY recommend that you buy "Natural Goat Care" by Pat Coleby and read all the way through it before, or soon after, you get your goats. My copy has paid for itself at least fifty times over, and I've practically memorized sections of it.
One thing about the book that needs to be said. She frequently recommends the use of copper sulfate and only sometimes says, "Don't give it without dolomite." Some people have seen the copper sulfate parts and missed the part about dolomite, and copper sulfate by itself can be quite poisonous. Dolomite, given in the ratio she says, makes it much safer.


----------

